# Knock down application tips needed



## gmhut (Jul 28, 2008)

I posted earlier about trying to make a large ceiling patch of new drywall match an existing ceiling texture. After much google image searches it looks like the closest match to mine is a crowsfoot brush stomp pattern (maybe even a double crows foot brush). The texture is pretty shallow.

The stomp brush looks like a real pain and I'm afraid I won't be able to match the existing pattern well. It would be great if there is a roller that would achieve a similar effect and allow me to just re-texture over the whole ceiling fresh drywall patch and old texture with the same pattern. Is there such a thing?

The next thing I'm considering is a subtle knock-down.

- Is using texture paint vs. watered down JC worth doing? 

- Is texture paint easier to use than JC? 

- Is texture paint durable enough to hold up to several coats of paint to re-color? (I think I read someone somewhere say their texture paint was dissolving when they tried to paint it—not sure though).

Knock-down application timing questions

I have ~15 x 20 foot ceiling.

- Do I apply the texture paint or JC on the whole ceiling at once and then knock down, or will the part I applied to first be too dry by the time I finish applying to the whole ceiling to do the knock down part (as a first timer, I'm afraid I'll be slow at applying the stuff)

- If I should do it in sections, what size sections should I work with? If need to do in sections, any tips to make them seamless?

- How do I avoid streak/lap marks during the knock-down process if I should apply texture paint or JC to whole ceiling at once (or in sections for that matter)?

- Couldn't find the plastic knock down scrapers anywhere. Home depot as a large metal scraper in the drywall dept. that looks like the images I found online of the plastic scrapers shown in a few how-to knockdown articles on line (none I saw went into detail about timing and application). Can I use the metal scraper from Home Depot or is that for a different purpose? Will it be harder to avoid scrape marks/lap marks with the metal scraper?

Any other tips, suggestions would be much appreciated.

(attached image is one I googled, not an exact match to my ceiling which isn't really circular, but this is similar—mine is also much less embossed, more shallow)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have tried the textured paint for my ceiling and I found it way too thick and very difficult to put on to make it look even. I gave up and did a texture with thinned down joint compound.

In one of my rooms I did a small area at a time. I thinned down joint compound and then I used a sea sponge to create my texture. I found that to be the easiest for me. 

You can also knock this down after leaving it for a short while to dry.

Good luck.


----------

